# صباح الخير يا أولادى ...!!



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

*صباح الخير يا أولادى ...!!






*أنا الرب إلهكم
وسأهتم اليوم بكل مشاكلكم
وتذكروا من فضلكم أننى لا أحتاج فى ذلك لمساعدتكم
وإذا حدث ووضع إبليس أمامك موقفا أكبر من طاقتك ، فلا تحاول أن تحل الموقف . 
بل ضعه بلطف فى صندوق " ش ل ى " - *شئ ليعمله يسوع* -. وهو سيصير يتبعنى أنا وليس أنت !!! .

وبمجرد أن يوضع الأمر فى هذا الصندوق ، فلا تعود تتمسك به أو تحاول إزالته ، لأن تمسكك به أو محاولة إزالته سيعطل حل المشكلة . وإذا كنت تفكر أنك قادر أن
تتعامل مع الموقف ، من فضلك استشيرنى فى الصلاة حتى تتأكد أنك اتخذت القرار الصحيح .
ولأننى لا أنعس ولا أنام ، فليس هناك ما يدعوك لأن تقلق أو لا تنام أية مرة .
استرح يا ولدى ، وإذا أردت أن تتصل بى فأنا لا أبعد عنك بأكثر من مسافة صلاة ترفعها .
مع محبتى الأبدية لك .
الرب إلهك وأبيك
*" ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يعتنى بكم ( 1بطرس 5: 7 ) "*



*منقول*
​


----------



## sparrow (22 فبراير 2011)

جميله جدااا يا ابو تربو
فعلا رائعه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> جميله جدااا يا ابو تربو
> فعلا رائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك من كل قلبى


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

*" ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يعتنى بكم ( 1بطرس 5: 7 ) "*


الله عليك بجد

صدقني كلام كنت محتاجاه اوي اوي

لان المشوره والترتيب من عند الله افضل بكثير من الاعتماد علي حل المشكله من غير تدخل ربنا فيها

تسلم ايدك علي الكلام الروعه ده​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اشكرك من كل قلبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *" ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يعتنى بكم ( 1بطرس 5: 7 ) "*
> 
> 
> الله عليك بجد
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا ابو تربو
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليك يا ابو تربو
> ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2011)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## raffy (24 فبراير 2011)

عجبتنى جدااا
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

raffy قال:


> عجبتنى جدااا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

> *
> " ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يعتنى بكم ( 1بطرس 5: 7 )​*




*حقا عظيم هو الأتكال على الرب

شكرا لروعه الموضوع

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *حقا عظيم هو الأتكال على الرب
> 
> شكرا لروعه الموضوع
> 
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


وحضرتك طيب يا استاذنا


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 مارس 2011)

*" ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يعتنى بكم
   يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*


----------

